# Netzwerk-Benchmark



## Philster91 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nen Gigabit-Switch geholt und wollte mal wissen, wie viel von den theoretischen 125 MB/s wirklich in einer Sekunde ankommen.

Deswegen meine Frage, gibt es sowas wie einen Netzwerk-Benchmark?


----------



## uuodan (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre es, einfach eine best. Datei 3 mal über das LAN zu kopieren und mit Hilfe von Dateigröße und Übertragungsdauer die Transferrate auszurechnen? Das sollte doch nicht so schwer sein, auch wenn ein Tool sicher "bequemer" wäre.


----------



## DanielX (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du Vista hast, das zeigt die Übertragugnsgeschwindigkeit an beim kopieren.


----------



## uuodan (14. Oktober 2008)

Selber rechnen liefert aber bessere Ergebnisse.


----------



## dot (14. Oktober 2008)

NetIO :: network lab
Unter der Praemisse das du eine Gegenstelle im LAN hast.


----------



## riedochs (14. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du Windows benutzt wirst du hinterher heulen. Der M$ Mist ist langsamer als Linux.


----------



## Philster91 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ertsmal Danke. 



> Wie wäre es, einfach eine best. Datei 3 mal über das LAN zu kopieren und mit Hilfe von Dateigröße und Übertragungsdauer die Transferrate auszurechnen? Das sollte doch nicht so schwer sein, auch wenn ein Tool sicher "bequemer" wäre.


Richtig erkannt. 



> NetIO :: network lab
> Unter der Praemisse das du eine Gegenstelle im LAN hast.


Was auch immer du mit "Gegenstelle" meinst, ich probier mal beides aus. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## uuodan (15. Oktober 2008)

Das NetIO läuft auf Server-Client-Ebene. Das war damit gemeint. Ein Rechner im LAN muss als "Server" laufen, sprich diesen NetIO-ServerDienst laufen haben, der andere fungiert als Client.


----------



## Philster91 (15. Oktober 2008)

Hat nicht funktioniert, kommt immer der Fehler im Bild.

Per Zeitmessung hab ich jetzt nen Wert von ca. 40 MB/s. Naja, könnte besser sein.  Aber immer noch besser als 12,5.


----------



## dot (15. Oktober 2008)

Probiers mal mit "netio -ts"


----------



## taks (16. Oktober 2008)

was ich noch heruasgefunden habe ist, das die ergebnisse stark von der CPU-Leistung  (Leistung des NIC) abhängen


----------



## HeX (16. Oktober 2008)

bei der datenübertragung von dateien haben die festplatten auch ein wörtchen mitzureden, keine datei kann schneller übertragen werden als sie gelesen bzw auf der gegenstellen geschrieben werden kann, desweiteren gibt es auch teils drastische unterschiede mit was man die datei überträgt in meinem netzwerk ist ftp 3 mal schneller als scp... also geschwindigkeit messen mit blos mal paar dateien kopieren ist sehr ungenau
besser ist wie gesagt netio zu nehmen


----------



## MESeidel (18. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst auch das Tool nehmen:
PCATTCP Download Page

dazu 2 Batch files anlegen.

Senden:


> pcattcp -t -f m -l 5000 _rechnername_
> pause



Empfangen:


> pcattcp -r
> pause



Und nicht vergessen das Ganze in der Firewall frei zugeben.
Die 125 MB/s wirst du aber Niemals Erreichen, sorry...


----------

